# Georg Mathias Monn



## tdc

I was listening to his Cello Concerto in G minor today, it sounds quite good, apparently this composer was a bit of an innovator as well.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georg_Matthias_Monn

Anybody have any good Monn suggestions? I may like to explore this guy further.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

He was one of the very early Classical symphony composers, too. These are chamber symphonies, not the opera _sinfonia_ that many early Classical symphonies came from.

_L'Arpa Festante_ (on period instruments)


----------



## tdc

Nice, some good info HC I'm going to seek out some of his symphonic works.


----------

